# Where to go for vacation?



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Me and my mom are trying to plan a place to go for vacation. ( Somewhere hot!) and we dont really know where to start. I really want to go to Mexico, around Porta Vallarta...basically anywhere besides Florida! What are your guys favorite warm vacation spots!?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

i was gonna say the florida keys...lol
only because ive never been and ive heard it's a sweet place for snorkeling and diving and stuff


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> i was gonna say the florida keys...lol
> only because ive never been and ive heard it's a sweet place for snorkeling and diving and stuff



lol thats where im going... my grandma has a house down there...

Trust me the Keys are COMPLETELY different from Florida in my opinion.. its more lay back and relax... The best Snorkeling/Diving in Florida....do it


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

So they Kees are different? Ill keep that in mind i just ewww florida 


BABY HAWAII is a good idea! thanks!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, Ashley....I will over look the ewwwww Florida comment...

My vote would be Hawaii also! hehehehe...best place on the planet if you ask me! I could really run away from home and go there in a heart beat! If you deside to go...let me know...I will tell ya all the must see stuff! 

Kathy


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

if you go to hawaii (oaho)

1) go snorkeling/skuba diving
2) go whale watching (a lot more fun than it sounds)
3) climb diamond head
4) go on a rainforest tour


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

malaysia... its the hot times of the year now... and you love fish rite? some of the reefs here are in the top 10 spots


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

craftyflalady said:


> Well, Ashley....I will over look the ewwwww Florida comment...
> 
> Kathy


 I used to like florida but our last trip there was a TOTAL disaster, im scared for life! ahh!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey! What's wrong with Florida? You mean you don't like mosquitos, alligators, ********, NASCAR, sand, and fire ants?? LOL Jk. Florida is beautiful around where I live, although it of course has it's bad sides. But since that is out, I wouldn't suggest Mexico either. There is a lot of hassle to go to Mexico. If you didn't like FL, I don't see how you would like Mexico, although I thought it was really neat when I went there. You could go to the Carribean? I've heard it's very beautiful there...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd say Iraq but i heard it's bad there this time of year :lol:


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

india is my dream vacation spot


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I know a group that's getting ready to go to Nicarauga to hunt aquarium fish! That's my idea of a dream vacation. If you are interested contact fishfarm. He is a member of this forum.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Im only 15 Ron!:lol:


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> Im only 15 Ron!:lol:


Oh yeah.... I guess that wouldn't work, would it. I forgot who started the thread. LOL. It would be fun though. I've always wanted to do that.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Ashley, I have trouble remembering you as a 15 year old. The way you post is beyond your years. I think you must be a "together" young lady.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Jamaica and Mexico!! Go for all inclusive they are the best deals, free meals, free achohol (for mom) and free stuff like snorkling, scuba diving ect...


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

San Diego is AWESOME! and they have a pretty cool aqarium up in La Jolla


----------



## Csilover (Mar 6, 2006)

LAS VEGAS! LAS VEGAS! LAS VEGAS! THAT PLACE IS AWESOME! IT IS HOT THERE!!! Sorry for the caps, I just... LOVE LAS VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Csilover said:


> LAS VEGAS! LAS VEGAS! LAS VEGAS! THAT PLACE IS AWESOME! IT IS HOT THERE!!! Sorry for the caps, I just... LOVE LAS VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!


really? People always say its no place for kids (under 18 ) What was so good about it?


----------



## Csilover (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol, I'm 13, and I've been there twice in my lifetime. Well... I really like it, there's a lot to do, and that's where CSI is set!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Hahaha CSI nerd.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Hahah CSI nerd! :lol:


----------



## Jolly Mon (Mar 6, 2006)

Ashley,

Most of Mexico is a party zone but Puerto Vallarta is a little more family oriented. Mazatlan is a hole, Cancun is party central and Alcapulco is kind of run down. 

How about St. Thomas US Virgin Islands? NIce place and you can take charters to St. John. Snorkling and Scuba are good in that area and someone your age can have fun.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Cozumel is family oriented
and Beaches from Sandals resorts are family oriented (there is a very nice one in Negril, Jamaica)


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

MAn alll these Island...How about a cruise?!


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

if it were me, i'd go on a historical tour of ireland, learn about the old castles and the celtic magic lore.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Ireland was cold, yes historical but not my kindof relaxing vacation


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*OO Las Vegas is fun!!! Thats where im going, i'm pretty excited. And my best friend anna is coming with me,which will make it even cooler. It will be really fun! I know its kinda random, but, thats ok. hehe   

ttyl, Dol :fish: *


----------

